# Cole Slaw & beans



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering if you guys can help me out. Im trying to remember what this dish is called. It is baked beans with cole slaw on top. It is served in the Southern part of the U.S. 
Also, I THINK that there is also a sandwich (pulled pork maybe) with cole slaw on top. It is a BBQ sandwich from the same part of America. 

It is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have been banging my head on the wall trying to figure this out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you know what it is called.... could you post a recipe for it (them)???? PLEASE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 24, 2004)

Sushi;
    The pulled pork sandwich with cole slaw is what we call a barbecue sandwich. Pork shoulders are SLOOOOOW cooked over wood (usually hickory, but some folks use oak) and then drenched in a vinegar based barbecue sauce. Load up a good hamburger bun with the pork then add the cole slaw.
    Now...as to the beans...we don't put cole slaw on the beans but we have been known to make a meal off of pinto beans, cole slaw and cornbread.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Bubba! Up here a BBQ sandwich is without cole slaw. When its with cole slaw on top, it has a different name. ARGH, this will drive me nuts!


----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2004)

I couldn't believe it when I moved to South Carolina and found out they put slaw on top of burgers, hotdogs, and bbq.  In California, cole slaw was a side salad, eaten with a fork!

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (May 24, 2004)

P.S. They look at me really funny here when I say that I want sweet pickle relish on a hot dog.  I like them with ketchup, mustard, onions, and pickle relish.  They like them with chili and slaw on them.  (We ate chili dogs in California too, but then we left the other stuff, other than onions, off).

 Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (May 24, 2004)

Sushi you are looking for a Pulled Pork Sandwich...they are soooooooooogood!  It's the only time I've seen cole slaw put on a sandwich but I've had it in Kansas City at a restaurant that was touted as the BBQ Pork capital of the world.  

Last year Cuisine published the recipe for pulled pork and we've successfully duplicated it - it is not a quick process but we think well worth the effort (in fact we're planning to do one this weekend).  If you want it I'll post it.  The pork has to be falling apart tender and is slow barbequed - you brine the pork butt so it takes about 4 days all told.  

Let me know!

2


----------



## MJ (May 24, 2004)

Lindatooo, Please post that recipe! I have never told you this, but you are my favorite here (please post recipe)!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I would love to try that 4-day thing! Boston butt is my favorite chunk of meat to smoke. I smoke it with hickory wood, and it takes me A good part of the day (about 6-10 beers!)
 I also do it in A slow cooker/crock pot, and love it that way also!!
 I bake Boston Butt in the oven too, for about 6 hours, with the bone in, "low & slow" method. The meat is SOOO tender. Fork it, slop on some of your favorite BBQ sauce, and you are right where you wanna be. Heaven!
 I never did slaw on the bun yet (I'm from Wisconsin), but that sounds AWESOME.

 I have always wondered if you could brine A Boston Butt! THANX


----------



## MJ (May 24, 2004)

O K. I think this is my fault for posting twice, but I don't know. After posting, I like to hit the back space key. Please ignore, and post that recipe!!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 25, 2004)

MJ;
 Don't worry. Got that double post. Now...to vent.

    Linda posted about a restaurant touting itself as the "Barbecue Pork Capital of the World." I own a cookbook that calls KC the "Barbecue capital of the World" and I have heard this about other places as well. While I know this is marketing, I always fear that some poor soul might actually believe this hype.

Once and for all let me state: North Carolina has been making pork barbecue since the late 1600's. There are literally thousands of places to get what we call Barbecue (always capitalized) and most of them are good if not excellent. 
 Barbecue was taken by North Carolina settlers to many other states and, in addition, people in other states only began to TRY and make it AFTER visiting NC and trying the real thing. In most places outside of NC where I was able to find decent barbecue (outside of NC this is tough...but not impossible) I was able to find a Carolina connection between the people cooking the barbecue and (usually) some relative that still lives here.

I have sought out and tried as many Barbecue places in NC that I could find AND as many in other states as I could as well. I came to the following conclusions.

1) In North Carolina alone there are at least 200 Barbecue restaraunts that could seriously contend for "Best Barbecue in the World"
2) Most (if not all) NC Barbecue places could be airlifted to any point in the US and almost immediately become "The Best Barbecue" in that area.
3) It is darn near impossible to beat 350 years of experience in cooking pigs.
4) Every decent Pork Barbecue (if it ain't the piggy...it ain't "Barbecue") in America can be shown to have a Carolina connection.

If you want the real thing...come on over to NC!


----------



## MJ (May 25, 2004)

Bubba, can you airlift one of those BBQ joints over by my house?? Very interesting. I guess people in N. Carolina take barbacue VERY serious. I used to think of places like Kansas city. I have heard people talk of Carolina BBQ though.

So.... How do I create A pork BBQ sandwich,- mainly how do you cook the pork? What is your North Carolina secret recipe? Give it up Bubba (please)!
Do you brine the pork? I'm guessing you don't.


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 25, 2004)

Mmmm! Jazz and Ribfest coming in a couple months!    Pretty much all of the competitors offer a rib sandwich topped with slaw and a side of beans! I'd never heard of that until I saw it on the menu. I got it and loved it! Actually, I loved it for about 5 seconds until my mouth caught fire and I had to run to the conveniently placed Jack Daniels stand right next door! After I went from zero to drunk in about five minutes, I noticed the cute little thermometer graphic that listed the Scoville index. We had chosen the 125,000 octane sauce! I'm sweating bullets just thinking about it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 25, 2004)

HA!!!! LOL!!!!! Holy mackrel!!!! That sounds hot!!!! Did you even finish it? Zero to drunk..... I never heard that, but I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have to use that some time! Hmmmmm.... (looking at refrig with beer in it)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 25, 2004)

Lindatooo......... I am BEGGING you to post that recipe!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please please please!!!!!!!


----------



## lindatooo (May 30, 2004)

Just a little funny story...

Our Darling Daughter in Law is from Kansas.  Here in the Pac NW we Barbeque everything not often making a distinction between barbequeing and grilling.  When she visited one summer my DH prepared his wonderful steaks on the BBQ something he is inordinately proud of (rightfully so) and believes should be properly consumed in their perfectly pristine state right off the grill.  You all can imagine the look on his face  when at the dinner table she asked (with a straight face) for the BBQ sauce!  Didn't know he could go quite that pale!      

ps  she didn't mean it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

THAT had to hurt! Poor guy.


----------



## lindatooo (May 31, 2004)

Sushi I did post the recipe - both of them for the slaw and for the pork....have a wonderful time!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

Oh I know... I printed them out. I also emailed them to my relative too. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Dove (May 31, 2004)

*Pasta, Rice, Grains...*

*Bubba,
My DH family make the sweet/sour type of cole slaw.While traveling from Camp Lejeune N.C. to a town near Hickory  our son was 21/2 we ate a hamburger and they put this slaw on top and now at the age of almost 49 he still remembers that.( He didn't like it, wanted lettuce and pickles) We like it on the side, I like my burgers with lettuce etc.
When we were at "DollyWood" in N.C. we ate at a "50's" dinner and they served my open face burger with chili and the sweet/sour slaw on top. Pretty darn good! This is the slaw that can be frozen so I make it and put it into pint jars and freeze all but one jar.
Marge*


----------



## BubbaGourmet (May 31, 2004)

Dove;
   I love cole slaw. In my book I have several slaw recipes and have threatened to throw out a "slaw buffet". In most barbecue places here, they actually make the slaw with the same sauce they serve with the barbecue. Rippin' good stuff!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2004)

Bubba, can I move in?


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2004)

Hey Bubba, I cooked A boston butt at my friends house today. I used the "low and slow" method. 225F for like 4 hours. It has been raining nonstop, otherwise I would have smoked it. Turned out great!
 After it was done, I forked it (I said FORK), and we all gathered in the kitchen. I was up first! I put the meat on my bun. Then I slopped on my favorite BBQ sauce. Then I placed about A half cup of slaw on it. Hey, what are you doing- yuck, my friend said. I replied, thats how your supposed to do it! Wisconsin is the BBQ capitol of the world! (just kidding Bubba! lol). It was different, but I will never have A pork BBQ sandwich without slaw on it again!


----------



## Dove (May 31, 2004)

*I don't think we are on the same page Bubba..LOL mine has the cabbage that sits in salt water for 30 min. then after the mixture of vinigar,sugar celery seed and water cools you pour it over the grated carrot, chopped bell pepper and the drained cabbage..(squeze  the water & salt out of the cabbage first)
Sound familiar?
Dove*


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Jun 1, 2004)

Dove;
 I have had slaw made that way and love it as well! In Pennsylvania I had a Pennsylvania Dutch slaw that was full of strange spices...loved it too!


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes we do!   Cooking BBQ is a method of cooking, not what you are cooking on!  Here is bbq sandwhich with bbq slaw.


----------



## Raine (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is the bbq slaw. Slaw that you put on a bbq sandwhich. This slaw is marinated.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

That looks so GOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the pics!    Now Im dying for a pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Had one yesterday. Will probably have a bbq tater tonight.


----------

